# Wiring diagram for the 0-6-0



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Does anyone have a wiring diagram for the AMS 0-6-0?
I purchased one from the east coast show and it did not come with one and I would like to convert it to R/C.

Thanks

Bubba


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Bubba, remember I said go to my site when you bought them? Was not from ego, but trying to warn you and help.









Whole section on it, including the wiring diagram... my QSI install 

select the menus: TRAINS....MOTIVE POWER....AML....0-6-0... 

Regards, Greg 

p.s. the schematic supplied has errors, addressed on my site.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Greg although I really appreciate the post on your web site, I like to copy and save for future ref. I tried with you pics of the wiring and they get blurry when zoomed, and save with BOTH pics attached, which doesn't help...would it too much trouble to ask you to send me better pics of EACH diagram alone for my future reference.

I know this is a little above and beyond but could you please OR guide me to where I could do so, the Accucraft web site is NOT as up to speed as the OTHER commercial trains site when it comes to help with reference material and or questions.

If you decide to do so please send to [email protected]

Thanks

Bubba

P.S. also are you track power? I gut my stuff!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll try again, and if that does not work, I will copy them and send them to you by mail. Email me your address please. 

Remember that the diagrams are in error, so mark up the diagrams. 

You should be able to tap into what you want from the existing connectors without cutting or removing any wires. Since the boards are pretty much out of the way (and you can remove the second board in the tender) I would leave at least the main one. 

Are you thinking of adding smoke? 

Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

And Bubbles,

Might i add you should remove all the rod and gear bolts and put some lock tight on them before running loco or you will end up with some issues..........

Trust me do it before you run the 0 6 0..............


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That tip is also on my web site... 

Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 19 Nov 2010 04:14 PM 
That tip is also on my web site... 

Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 19 Nov 2010 04:14 PM 
That tip is also on my web site... 

Greg 

You know i kid cause....Well its Friday










As a former buddie youse to say , Im in a stupper... he he he









You BETCHA 

LOL


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know why he did not call me , I have a drawing with all my cheat sheet markings....., but we talked about it on the way home about tracing wires (which takes no time at all with that loco) then you would have the answer. Or I could tell you which ones I used. 

Bubba must be confused?? This is not battery RC forum???


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty, I completely agree, was talking to RJ on the drive home and the fact (as noted on my site) that the schematics are WRONG and that Bubba said he would gut it (not needed IMHO), then the right and safe thing to do would be tracing the wires to the pickups, motor, etc. 

It's worth doing on a $200 loco, so it's really worth doing on the more expensive 0-6-0... 

But you know Bubba better, maybe there's help for him? 

hahahaha! 

Greg


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Can't a guy get an easy answer without all the comentary? 

I made the mistake of asking for a schemetic and not just the motor leads and lights...I come here to have fun...this ain't it! 

Marty has been down for the count, I figured that maybe I could get an straight answer here to a question I rarely have. AND off line I did recieve a very straight forward answer, what I was looking for. 

Greg you do know a lot, more then anyone I know BUT....maybe too much! With all that knolledge, now maybe would be a good time to learn about delivery, and passing the ball once and a while. 

But thanks for the info. IMHO 


Bubba


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I will do as I promised Bubba... but ya gotta take a little friendly ribbing! 

Now, are you really going to gut the loco? Or do you want to see if you can just plug into the board in the tender and not hack any wires? 

I can be of a lot of help, but as I said, the schematic is wrong. Now, did you REALLY read what I went to a lot of effort to write on my site? Honestly, I just don't get it. 

The part that says "actual wiring" is hours of work to get it right. The schematic is worthless, since there are many errors. 

Look at it this way, you ask for some help, and I know I can save you a lot of grief by telling you the schematic is wrong, but I have the RIGHT pinout connections for you, a gold mine in saved time. 

Now you still want a larger picture of an incorrect schematic. 

Kinda like telling me: "Greg, you don't know squat about this loco, and I still want the schematic".... kinda like spitting in the eye of the guy bending over backwards to help you... 

I'll do what I said I would, but it's a WORTHLESS SCHEMATIC.... 

I promise this is the last time I will tell you. My best advice is follow the pinout connections I give, verify them with a meter, and hook up what you want.

Greg


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

What I want to do is possibly use the same plugs that are inherant, not sure as I have yet to look at it seriously. I like to get what I need so when I sit down to do it I am prepared, as much as I think I can be.

Marty kind of also has the opinion of "what's the point", well I can't begin to explain the point when you don't get it in the first place. 

Yes I would love the origional schematics and if you took the time to CORRECT the incorrect one that one would also be appreciated.

I have not fully decided if I am wiring this engine for both track and battery power, I am starting to think that for resale this would be a major selling point, BUT I really never sell anything, even when I buy something to sell.

I have an inside track in my train room near the ceiling that runs around the perimeter of the room. THAT is track power for testing and Christmas engines, also for a quick fix.

I had an Accucraft C-60 once I called the boat anchor, never had an issue with it EXCEPT that it was sooooo slow! Sold it!

I have a K-36 and I have hardly run it but when I did I found out that there is a need to lock tight the screws early on...I know all other Accucraft "Museum" quality engines because of their "museum quality" need the same lock tight manuver..or you will losose pieces or have much larger issues. (kind of like a Harley Davidson)

The K-36 was completly gutted, only has an AirWire board and a P-5 inside.

As far as reading the stuff on your site..some people like to read some don't. I have just not gotten to the point of reading your stuff yet.
There is just soo many people with websites putting out like information to choose from it's hard to choose..guess it boils down to ease of use.

Once I retire I plan on setting a website up to post all the stuff I have done, wired, weathered with techniques...stay tuned!

Thanks

Bubba


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

sorry 


I will bring it to the meeting to day to give it to you.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Once I retire I plan on setting a website up to post all the stuff I have done, wired, weathered with techniques...stay tuned! 
Bubba 


By the time you retire the rest of us will be gone.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Bubba, I have not corrected the schematic, a lot of work to re-draw it, but if you read my site, you will see the connectors are documented, with text and pictures. 

I also document the pinouts of the connector between the loco and tender. 

If you follow what I have on my site, you will be able to quickly plug right into anything you need for your conversion. 

This picture alone probably shows you everything you need.










Greg


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Guess I never thought of that!

I guess I need to get going...maybe this is what I needed to hear!

I think WE will all be here forever....and that is not the case...this has been a day for "ah ha" moments!! 

Thanks Henson!

Bubba


----------

